# Olympia Vacation Owners Assn  WISCONSIN



## Spence (Jan 16, 2006)

Oconomowoc, WI 53066 
 RCI #0743 


Any updated feedback on this resort?  Last review 2001.
I bought HIGH SEASON 1BR and then a 2BR for next to nothing on eBay, they have LOW MFs, but SUMMER trades exactly like my SoCal SUMMER, a TIGER.   

One day I may go, instead of trading.


----------



## brucecz (Jan 16, 2006)

When visit let us know far enough ahead of time and we will be happy to show you around as we live less that an hour away.

Please keep quiet about the excellant Wisconsin Summer time trade power  .

The last time I called this resort they wanted $1,300 to convert it to Points if you bought your resale from outside the resort.

Bruce  



			
				Spence said:
			
		

> Oconomowoc, WI 53066
> RCI #0743
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spence (Jan 17, 2006)

brucecz said:
			
		

> The last time I called this resort they wanted $1,300 to convert it to Points if you bought your resale from outside the resort.Bruce


I have no intention of converting this to points, it trades as well as anything I've ever had.  The 1BR MF is only $239 and the 2BR only $293 and I see no difference between the two in their trading for larger unit sizes.  It's the best value I've ever had with eBay purchase price of ~$400 each plus closing.


----------



## Wannabe (Mar 12, 2006)

still hoping for some feedback on this resort.  My family wants to be close to the Dells and this is the only thing I can pull.  Should I send them?  How far are the waterparks?  Is there a lot do do in the area?

This would be my parents, brother, sister and their families.  The youngest in the group would be 15.

Any input would be greatly appreciated as I need to confirm for '07'

Thanks!


----------



## molly (Mar 12, 2006)

*olympia resort*

I am an owner at this resort also. We use ours to go to Summerfest in Milwaukee at the end of June. I have to say this resort is great for us as we take the shuttle into Milwaukee every day. The shuttle is about 4 miles away off the highway. The timeshare part of the property is in an area with apartment buildings and the resort with the pool(s) is across the pond you can see it from the balconies. The units are very clean and maintaned. However, we have been their when summerfest in Milwaukee was over and their is not much to do in the area. Nothing within walking distance. Put it this way we checked out early and went home we are from Chicago so, it is not very far of a drive. Going to the dells is quite far from this resort for us we would not go to the dells from here for the day in the dells we usually go to the waterparks all day and would be too tired to drive back. This resort is great for visiting the milwaukee area which has wonderful festivals all summer long and a great zoo. We have enjoyed this resort greatly and love its location to Milwaukee. I know people do go to the dells from this resort but, I think for us it is too far of a drive and the dells has so many resorts available with waterparks on site. This is just my opinion (we are not big on driving). If you have a boat their is a boat launch not far from olympia and their are some cute shops and nice resturants in Occonomow. However, we never spend much time in the area we are usually in Milwaukee. This is a great resort and you got a great deal!! I have never traded this because we always use it Milwaukee hotels are expensive and this for us is a great alternative especially with the shuttle so close. We have a 3br 2 bath unit and just love it. It is a very laid back resort we stayed here one day in our unit and we saw only a handful of people for the entire day. The pool is usually quite crowded with people from the olympia hotel end. Lake geneva is not far from here and has many nice resturants and a beautiful lake. Check out the internet for milwaukee festivals we have been to about 6 different ones and they were all great right along lake michigan on the summerfest grounds. If you do go check out what Milwaukee has to offer it is a great town.
Molly


----------



## brucecz (Mar 12, 2006)

What dates are you looking for? How many total people as you post does not give a definate total number of family that is going? It sounds like you will need more than just one two bedroom.

Are you in RCI Points or RCI weeks?

If in RCI Points there is a RCI Point resort that is in the Dells has its own water park.

We stayed there last fall for 3 days but their units at that time only held a max of 4 people because it was a hotel being converted.

You would be about at least   70 to 80 miles away from the Dells water parks.

Bruce  



			
				Wannabe said:
			
		

> still hoping for some feedback on this resort.  My family wants to be close to the Dells and this is the only thing I can pull.  Should I send them?  How far are the waterparks?  Is there a lot do do in the area?
> 
> This would be my parents, brother, sister and their families.  The youngest in the group would be 15.
> 
> ...


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 12, 2006)

wannabee, I would hold out for a resort in the Dells.  That is too far a drive, in my opinion.


----------



## Pit (Mar 12, 2006)

Too far for day trips to the dells, IMO. Oconomowoc is well over an hour from the Dells. It's all Interstate driving, but I wouldn't recommend Olympia for a Dells trip.


----------



## Wannabe (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the great input!  I have two two-bedroom units on hold for 6/30/07 check-in.  Hopefully that will be Summerfest so there is something to do.  

The number of people going always seems to be changing so I generally get two units.  A minimum of 6...maximum of 12 going...so I will be covered and comfortable either way.  

I am a fixed week owner.  Maybe worse case, get a hotel at the Dells for a night for the few going to the waterpark...this will be 4th of July week...packed and pricey!

I have tried for years for the Dells and never had anything come up.  Have given up on it...but this would be a new area for the family...and close to their home...Michigan.


----------



## brucecz (Mar 13, 2006)

You have mail about 4th of July Dells weeks.

Bruce  



			
				Wannabe said:
			
		

> I am a fixed week owner.  Maybe worse case, get a hotel at the Dells for a night for the few going to the waterpark...this will be 4th of July week...packed and pricey!
> 
> I have tried for years for the Dells and never had anything come up.  Have given up on it...but this would be a new area for the family...and close to their home...Michigan.


----------

